# WARNING!! PLEASE READ RE UPPER GEORGES RIVER



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Bottom line I am OK but only just.

I was fishing the upper georges river this afternoon above cambridge avenue Moorebank ALONE (first time I have done this trip solo). I had just arrived at the water I wanted to fish (near simos beach) when I saw some kids up ahead - no biggie as Simo's beach is a popular swiming spot in summer. A couple of casts later they appeared high on the bank to my right and before I knew it they started throwing rocks. The first one would have been a bit bigger than a cricket ball and was hurled high and landed no more than 1 metre from the kayak level with my seated position. This would have KILLED ME if it had hit me in the head. The next 15 minutes were the scariest in my life so far.

I yelled some abuse at the 4 x 12 - 14yr old kids doing the throwing but they continued whilst I powered away with the mirage drive. I was actually continuing away from them and towards simmos where I figured I could keep going or get out and face them however after a few hundred metres with the kids in pursuit I hit a huge submerged log square on. The kayak stopped dead and the front mast was bent to buggery. I then heard them running along the path above me so I removed the drive, threw it in the rear tank well to stop weed snagging on it and pulled up the rudder and high tailed it home. They continued in pursuit for about 10 minutes continuing to throw rocks but coming up short. They were shouting that they would get me and I have not actually walked up there so do not know how long the path ran for. Eventually I became slightly more confident they were not following however I still had the thought that they might pop up in front of me. Scary scary shit.

I made it back to the lanch spot and had the kayak on the roof not much more than 5 minutes later. Called the cops but no news yet.

Never fishing there again now which is a real shame as it is a pretty spot. The toll on the mirage drive has been savage the last few trips so I probably wouldn't anyway however this has made the decision easier.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry to hear that mate. bloody kids these days need a good kick in the ass!!


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Simos Beach is actually closest to Macquarie Fields however I have never run into any trouble there of any description before.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

lump of lead on the end of the line, i'd bet my cast are a lot more accurate than there throughs an give'em a taste of there own medicine :twisted: :twisted: :lol:

bunch of little bastards.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Time to consider Murd's solution, I bet you can buy off the shelf gun racks for an Adventure from the States.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Pesky kids !!! May I suggest something for the weekend sir. You might need a bag of round sinkers to complete your aersnal !


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

KingHit said:


> Simos Beach is actually closest to Macquarie Fields .


I hate to pigeonhole people but that's the same housing commission area where the riots were a couple of years ago. The 'typical' members of these communities have little or no respect for any one or anything, including police. These kids (and adults) will throw rocks at police and set fire to anything - they don't seem to have a lot of commonsense or respect for anything. Yes they do need a huge kick in the arse by their parents however mum and dad are usually off their face or at the pub....

As Gatesy said - unfortunately its likely that these 12 year olds all carry knives too, so getting out to confront them can lead to worse results. And for anyone that doesnt know Chris - he is 6 foot 5.

Fair dinkum I don't know what the world is coming to these days....

Glad you're OK. One bent mirage drive is better than a smashed skull.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Mate, that's shocking. Some people just don't get brought up right. Sounds like Deliverance country.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

I was only thinking of going down that way soon too. Decision made easy, no fish is worth that. I know it may be a waste of time but did you inform the cops of it happening?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

school holidays are too long and too frequent for these Pricks :twisted:
they get Bored :roll: 
if it's not bush-fire lighting it's mischief of some sort, you can count on that
not sure what the answer is ..... may be a cadet-ship of some description to keep them occupied


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Draft em all into the forces. Being involved as an instructor with Air-Force Cadets there are a few kids who really turn themselves around through these soughts of organisations. A little bit of militiary discipline never goes astray 

Cheers,

Geoff


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Chris...glad to hear you've still got yours!

Problem is, this sort of thing can happen ANYWHERE and I do think the end of the long school holidays are prime time!

A few years back there were kids throwing rocks onto the road above the Southern approach to Alford's Pt bridge. They knew you had no way of quickly turning around to chase them and it went on for weeks! I'm sure people were hit...just missed me a few times! COWARDS!!!!!!!!!!!

I often wonder which prison their families visit them in these days!!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

EEEEK! :shock:

Glad to hear you are OK Chris. That is downright criminal and Macquarie Fields is one of the grungiest suburbs in Sydney.

JT


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucky they missed! You are really quite helpless in a kayak. I copped a maccas thickshake passing under bridge in westlakes!

I have had a dent put in my car by rock throwers. I jumped out chased them into the bush. Probably not the smartest thing to do! lucky i didn't catch them (lucky for me or lucky for them we will never know)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Makes you understand why some animals eat their young. :twisted:

Glad to hear you survived, pretty frustrating (and scary) stuff when your only option is flight.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Pricks! The slingshot seems the way to go here. Anyone know where you can buy these? Are they legal?

Dunno about SBDs solution - too much explaining to the cops. Baseball bat in the yak maybe?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I looked up the slingshot to buy - everywhere said not available to ship to Australia - bloody nanny state !!!


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I am sure the local tackle shop has tried to sell me one before (for disturbing burley of course :twisted


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Slingshot seems an apt and deserved response to these little sh*#s, but can you imagine if you actually hit one with a ball bearing. You would probably be in the slammer quicker than you can say "yakfisher" or worse have an extended family of brothers, uncles, cousins and aunty's turn up to assist their little angels.

Terrible incident and hope that it doesnt become more widespread.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

[Upper Georges no thanks is that up Liverpool way ? :shock:
*]:

How come it's always blamed on us Scousers.......


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

I regularly put in at the ski club at Liverpool without any incidents, any of the reserves upstream are a different matter once was enought thanks.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I was thinking of giving that section a go as it is my closest waterway :? yes...I live in Syd South West
My mates uncle was up that way in a runabout over a year ago and the same thing happened to him.
Rocks thrown at the boat from a bridge I think. He also hit a submerged car :shock: stuffed his propeller nicely.
Not the best area.....

ahhh....hoping to move to QLD one day


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all of the support.

It is a shame really as it is a nice spot and is the closest freshwater spot to my house. Oh well.

Looks like Kurnell and Clovelly for me then.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that in QLD slingshots are legal IF they DO NOT have the arm brace on them - hand held is ok but not with the forearm brace. They sell them in gunshops normally.

Shame you couldn't do anything about them. Without sounding like an old fart..back in my day, I wouldn't even think of doing that sort of thing...because IF someone caught me, I'd get my ass kicked by them and my parents.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

What a shocker! you were right to hightail it outta there, bad luck about the drive Chris. I don't think it would have made much difference even if you hadn't been alone. I wonder if taking a camera out and pointing it at the rascals would have made things any better? Probably would have made things worse if they had a reason to track you down rather than just give up after they had their fun.

see you round


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive got to laugh just a little bit - that those lads have got balls - because Chris is quite an imposing tall lad ( a gentle giant me thinks too ) but yes I personally wouldnt chuck bricks at hime as i would be shitting bricks if I thought he could get hold of me :lol: :lol:

Put it down to experience I think - and Chris if you want to do a night raid ala the Cockleshell Heroes style on the boys estate then I'm already getting out my webbing / camo war paint / limpet mines etc

http://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/co ... f_1942.htm heres some reading about the chaps - Churchill rekons their yak raids reduced the war by 6 months.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

strip them down and send them out into the desert to live/die like the savages they are.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

That story is amazing. Can you imagine what those guys could have acheived if they had camo coloured hobies? They would have been silent, fast and best of all could have trolled a lure or two on the way to blowing up ships! 8) Awsome!



wopfish said:


> http://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/cockleshell_heroes_of_1942.htm heres some reading about the chaps - Churchill rekons their yak raids reduced the war by 6 months.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

That story is amazing. Can you imagine what those guys could have acheived if they had camo coloured hobies? They would have been silent, fast and best of all could have trolled a lure or two on the way to blowing up ships! 8) Awsome!

Yeah but the sharks could have taken a toll because of the MD flapping away - hey its only a theory though :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I paddle up that way a bit , not fishing just paddling , and so , now i go back to my wild childhood and i am going to make a slingshot again , there easy to make , you just have to find a branch of suitable size that has another branch coming off it so when cut it forms a Y, then cut strips of leather from an old car tube , cut a bit of leather about 3 inches long by 1.5 inches ddeep , cut a slot in each end of the leather so the rubber can go through and double back bind some string tightly round the rubber and then attach the rubber to the ends of the Y fork of wood and double back and bind , makes a deadly catapult , as i am paddling up that way , i may go back to childhood and make one , we used to use rocks and marbels and especially ball bearings as ammo , if you hit one of the kids , you would hear him squealing as he ran all the wayt home . I was going to draw one and put it up here , but i dont want to encourage the use of gratuous violance :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

BAD BOY BAZZY

yes ball bearings do make small delinquants squeal - just dont get them in the head - could be the last squeal they make !!!

I used to make war as a child - most of the time on other kids - household items and innocuos childrens toys were souped up to turn them into battle ready weapons.

For starters the humble pea shooter was used - but instead of peas - pins and needles with a cone of selotape was used as darts - pretty painfull - short range only 10 - 15 feet - would penetrate into skin - not much damage to show their parents - just a deep pin prick :lol: :lol: :lol:

The humble bow and arrow from the fair !!!! SO the string wast taken off and restrung with fishing line and the pressure was increased on the twang. Suction cup arrows were exchanged for american indian real arrows ( given as a gift to a friend from an aunt ) - these would be fired up and over kids - more as a deterrent to show them we meant business.

Black widow catapults - with clods of hard soil - they would hurt on impact but break up also - so not like a damaging stone - more like a sting like a paintball pelet.

I cam home with many a black eye from the war we made - thank god no body was blinded or maimed - fun times.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Woppie , i have the answer , as i am an Archer and a member of an archery club ,and have a powerful bow and can shoot very accurately , :shock: :shock: i was thinking of that but i would be spending a few years holiday at the expence of the taxpayer , but honestly , i think the best thing with kids like that is to just get away as quickly as you can , because you hit them with anything and they go home and get Dads gun which he undoubtedly has several of , in fact he probably gave them the rocks to throw so he could boast down the pub about my boy killed a couple of kayakers today . :shock: :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually the buddhist in me tells me to look further into their situation and befriend them with sweets -

laced with laxative and the like...

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

I just Googled up a few Custom's sites re importing slingshots...they do require a permit and it seems arm/wrist support types are illegal...and I know there are recent laws regarding lasers...but, you *HAVE *to love Ebay ~ the source of all things evil...my *FAVOURITE *place to "_go broke saving money_"!

Have a look at http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Laser-Sighte...m14&_trkparms=72:975|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh what fun CHIMO - we would have !!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

I think we need to have a whip round for Chris to buy him that to take up to his fave fresh water spot :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

jeez i wouldnt take on a bloke named kinghit


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Bloody Kids. Glad you got away with your scull intact mate. Gone are the days when you could give "someone elses kid" a clip around the ears.
Discipline in near to non existent these days. How does that saying go? "spare the rod .. spoil the child!" Little shits. I hope they get caught in the act by someone, or someone who cares less about the law gives them a bloody good hiding. It the same as those kids a while back (a year or 2 maybe) that were tossing rocks off an overpass on the freeway.
Rant finished, I'll shut up now.
Glad you are ok.


----------



## justdrinkbeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I may have bought a slingshot, complete with arm brace & the lot for bout 6quid when I was in the UK last year, have thought about taking it out with me a couple of times, mostly gets used for the neighbours cat with frozen grapes (aledgegly).
Try a bit of 20mm electrical conduit about a foot long with the finger of a rubber glove duck taped to the end, sure we can all find space for that on the yak!


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Introducing a new piece of mandatory operational safety equipment for kayak fishing - the HELMET!

Maybe you could all lay low in the bushes one day, send a decoy kayaker out (with a helmet of course), wait for him to be bombarded, then set upon them like savage dogs - just make sure there are enough of you, tie them up and pretend you're a cannibalistic cult in need of a sacrifice and some supper. Just don't get caught. :twisted:


----------



## russki (Jan 19, 2009)

a sawed off shotty would of fixed this situation up for u


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

eric said:


> I dunno about that, once you get the taste for human flesh....


It's a bit like pork really. Ooops .... did I say that out loud? lol.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

kraley said:


> I read that cannibals called it 'long pig' because of its likeness to pork.
> 
> Is this why former cannibals have a taste for spam?


I DON'T LIKE SPAM !!!


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

there bad kids giving other kids a bad name Grr i hate those ones


----------



## RMackie (Jan 26, 2009)

That just makes me sick, why would they do this...
although we have similar problems here in Taree, the bloody mongrels through bits on rock and concrete at our cars as we drive past there places of residence..purfleet.

whether they do it for the shits or giggles, or think its an extreme sport to harass the passer byes i dont know :? always confused me.

just glad our insurance covers the massive dents ( 1 on both our cars) and the removed paint/corrosion.

lucky though, some people have been hit in the windows!

unfortunately little can be done about these little devils :twisted:


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad you were not hurt Chris.

Doesn't just happen at Macq fields. I've had golf balls hit at me whilst surfing at Little Narrabeen and rocks chucked at me rockfishing Hole in the Wall, Avalon............


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I hear the sound of Duelling Banjos. . . .


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

We have lots of underprivileged kids in our area and if they are left to themselves they will find trouble and end up trouble. Unfortunately to the parents of the kids they are nothing but a source of income (thank baby bonus and welfare) and raising them properly interferes with their social drinking.

Many of these types of kids meet at my place to play with my sons, who I have taught to judge people on more than just how they dress or what bike they ride. My sons have found great friends who are fearlessly loyal, brave, street smart and more outgoing than most of the other "good" kids who do nothing all day but play video games or worry about who has the latest phone etc. Sure these kids make the wrong choices sometimes and do stupid things but that's because they have no guidance from their parents and just scowls from their community who want nothing to do with them (it' somebody else's problem right).

Some of us in our community have decided to do something about it. Firstly we are inclusive and welcoming into our homes. We take no shit from them and we send home if they get out of line or do the wrong thing. But they know they can come back if they apologise and modify their behaviour. We are also collecting money from local businesses to help fund putting some of these kids into local footy teams this year. Generally speaking the parents don't have the money, time or interest in getting their kids into team sport. I think these kids will benefit greatly from being in a team sport in their local community and given they are generally the fittest and most active kids I know the teams will also benefit&#8230;&#8230;.. So we pay for their gear and rego etc and we pick them up and get them to training and the games.

It remains to be seen how much good it does but I can't help but think it will.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Greg , that is absolutely great , congratulations mate on making a positive move to give some of these kids a life and a chance to grow up into responsible happy people , i really admire your efforts and i know that they will have positive results , all these kids arnt bad , they have just been ignored at home and are really screaming out to be shown some boundaries and pattern by which they can run their lives , Greg , you wont win em all , but by gee you will win most of them , good onya Champion .


----------



## MCT80 (Dec 13, 2008)

I fish that area regularly with a mate of mine, and while it hasn't happened to me yet, my mate has been the target of large rocks a couple of times. He didn't get hit, but it hit the yak. 
He took photos and showed the police who did bugger all.
I'd love to get my hands on the little bastards.


----------

